# Back From the Dead!



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

2008, We had a cat named Mittens. He was gray with white paws. Well, one day he went missing! So we assumed that our neighbour must have mistaken him for a rabbit while he was rabbit hunting. I moved on and got a new kitty named Milo. We haven't seen Mittens in 4 years! I never thought I would see him again. Any ways we had a female cat in heat around our house and guess who was on our porch! I didn't remember him at first but a closer look and it was defiantly him! I tried to pet him, but he ran away. Today though I gave him a can of tuna and he warmed up, he even came inside for a little while! I am so happy!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thats amazing, 2 of my cats went missing.... i doubt i'll ever see them again, but thats really awesome!


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I know, I was completely shocked. It stinks when you loose a cat, hopefully you find them!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

That's great! I lost a cat about 5 years ago and I swear I still see her now and then. But she's black, so who knows. Now I won't let my cats out, but stupid husband likes to just to get me mad.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Catch him and have him desexed - he'll probably end up staying home once he loses the hormonal drive to wander, which only increases with maturity (if they don't die of infections/disease first). 

I'm glad you found your cat again. It's hard losing them without knowing where they went or how they're doing. Our two elderly females were stolen a few years ago, from the little patch of yard they liked to sun in. It's a horrible feeling, I'd do anything to know they were alright.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, we are planning on taking him to the vet today, he is in great condition besides the fact that he has worms. And probably fleas.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

He'll probably still want to wander for a couple of months after his stitches heal. >< Until the drive to be a tomcat wears off. With our older adopted tom, who was desexed around age four, we stuffed him with food and spoiled him rotten, and he still tried to get out and take off at every opportunity. Took a while for him to settle, but when he did, he was a total homebody. :-D

Eww, worms. And its fantastic, that he's in such great shape. Cats are pretty resourceful, but four years is a loong time!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

BettaFishLuver said:


> I know, I was completely shocked. It stinks when you loose a cat, hopefully you find them!



well we moved and will be again here soon, so im hopeing that they are okay...


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

we had an unfixed male cat disappear a few years ago. he was pretty though, so i'm hoping someone picked him up and took care of him. hooray that your sweet boy is back!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip (Dec 29, 2011)

I've never had a cat. Our neighbors do have three outdoor cats though. The only one I know very well is JJ. She is so sweet! She is black with a white bib, white socks, and has half a tail. I swear we have a special relationship. I'll be walking up the street and she'll dart out and rub against my legs, purring. Then of course she rolls over and I have to coddle her, and sit her on my lap. My friend Parker also adopted a cat awhile ago from the ASPCA that was extremely amaciated. They put her on a special diet but left her on it too long, so she is a very chubby kitty, but far less rotund then before, her name is Cali.


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow such a great story! I lost my kitty too  I was so sad its been six years


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Our cat went missing this summer. Pretty sure we will never see him again.  I am not quite sure of his age 5-6?, he was fixed though and lived outdoors.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

SDragon said:


> Our cat went missing this summer. Pretty sure we will never see him again.  I am not quite sure of his age 5-6?, he was fixed though and lived outdoors.


Don't give up, I thought mittens was long gone and not in a million years that he would show up! Plus he is very fat! I wonder if some old lady thought he was a stray and has been taking care of him all this time :lol:


----------

